# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  classification knn (plus proches voisins) Matlab

## vjrabanelly

Salut!

J'essaie de classifier les donnes d'une image en utilisant la mthode knn (k plus proches voisins) de Matlab, qui s'appelle knnclassify.
L'image que je dois traiter est une image cre artificiellement  partir d'une image satellite. 

L'image que j'utilise est celle-ci : http://www.mediafire.com/file/mrymnk...edChannels.tif
Aperu : 

Elle est ralise  partir des bandes 3,4 et 5 d'ume image de Landsat 7 :


J'ai coup 4 zones de cette image originale Landsat et mon but est de classifier les donnes que ma nouvelle image contient.
Les 4 zones, de 100px par 100px, correspondent chacune  une classe.
On a donc un truc du genre (ceci n'est pas du code Matlab, c'est juste pour donner une ide de comment est l'image):


```

```

Mais maintenant que je veux utiliser la fonction knnclassify de Matlab, je ne sais pas quels paramtres utiliser...
knnclassify a au moins 3 arguments :
knnclassify(Sample, Training, Group)
o :
- "Sample" sont les donnes que je veux classifier
- "Training" sont les donnes d'entranement de knn
- "Group" est le vecteur dont les valeurs definissent le groupe de chaque ligne dans "Training".
Plus d'infos ici : http://www.mathworks.com/access/help...nclassify.html

Etant donn que sur une mme ligne de mon image, j'ai 2 classes diffrentes, je ne vois pas comment passer cette image en entranement et indiquer le groupe pour chaque ligne... Comment faire svp?
En outre, dois-je passer la mme image en image "Sample" et en image "Training" ?

Pourriez vous me donner un coup de pouce svp?

Merci!

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai coup 4 zones de cette image originale Landsat et mon but est de classifier les donnes que ma nouvelle image contient.
> ...
> Etant donn que sur une mme ligne de mon image, j'ai 2 classes diffrentes, je ne vois pas comment passer cette image en entranement et indiquer le groupe pour chaque ligne... Comment faire svp?


Fabriquer 4 petites images ?

----------


## ToTo13

J'ai l'impression que tu as plus un problme d'extraction de caractristiques plutt que de classement ?

D'autant plus que si tu sais que tu as exactement quatre classes, tu pourrais aller plus vite et utiliser les k-means.

Sinon qu'est ce que tu extraies comme caractristiques ?

----------

